#ubuntu-for-all 2011-02-24
<zkriesse> AlanBell: SUP!
<AlanBell> o/
<AlanBell> Kickoff meeting 19:00 UTC tomorrow
<AlanBell> I am hoping to be home on time, but that does involve a train
<pleia2> that's during a break at scale, if the internet is decent and I'm feeling antisocial I'll try to pop in :)
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-02-25
<zkriesse> :D
<zkriesse> Same here
<hakimsheriff> Hey Guys
<Mkaysi> Hi hakimsheriff
<hakimsheriff> I just joined the team, is the kick-off meeting starting soon?
<Mkaysi> What? Should I join the team?
 * Mkaysi has just idled here...
<Mkaysi> hakimsheriff: can you give me link to launchpad page? I can't find it...
<hakimsheriff>  I just joined the launchpad team
<hakimsheriff> It is on the tpic
<hakimsheriff> **topic
 * Mkaysi is so blind.
<Mkaysi> Thanks hakimsheriff
<Mkaysi> Joined. 8 minutes to meeting.
<hakimsheriff> And you might want to join the mailing list
<Mkaysi> Am I joined to it when I click that join?
<Pendulum> Mkaysi: mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-for-all
<Mkaysi> Pendulum: Thanks
<Pendulum> Mkaysi: and yes you're part of the launchpad team
<AlanBell> yay, home
<AlanBell> the meeting will be in #ubuntu-meeting, not here
<AlanBell> just as soon as I have a coffee made
<Pendulum> you know, you'd think I'd have noticed that :-/
<Mkaysi> Currently 6 people present.
<UndiFineD> 7
<Mkaysi> :)
<UndiFineD> late due to dinner
<leoquant> hi
<Mkaysi> Hi leoquant
<hakimsheriff> leoquant, meeting going on in #ubuntu-meeting
<leoquant> yep!
<hakimsheriff> wait.. you are there already, sorry... Again!
<leoquant> nop!
<hakimsheriff> your confusing me!
<leoquant> thats me....:)
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-02-26
<Mkaysi> Hi MichealH
<MichealH> Hi Mkaysi, AlanBell
* AlanBell changed the topic of #ubuntu-for-all to: Here to make Ubuntu awesome for everyone https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuForAll  mailing list:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-for-all launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-for-all
<MichealH> No meeting?
<Mkaysi> MichealH: It was yesterday.
<MichealH> Oh
<MichealH> haha
<MichealH> Date fail
<MichealH> I thought it was the 24th
<MichealH> :P
<MichealH> and I also thought yesterday was Wednesday
<MichealH> Thats weird
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-02-27
<chocolaate-maan> elite botnet http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JE0D7ZA/psyBNC2.3.1_4.rar
<UndiFineD> !ops
<JackyAlcine> Is that a good idea? He's already gone.
<valorie> just your average troll/a##hole
<UndiFineD> funny, he is not even version consistent
<JackyAlcine> Lmfao, that's funny you noticed that.
